# Herr vs Herrn



## davlar

Quería preguntar porque en algunas cartas pone Herrn y en otros sitios aparece como Herr.
He preguntado aqui en Alemania y me dicen que "Herrn" es más formal. El caso es que no entiendo porque se pone gramáticalmente la "n". ¿Es como si se pusiera en genitivo, no?
Perdonen mi ignorancia.

Saludos,


----------



## uress

Herr en nominativo y Herrn en los otros casos.

Y Herren en plural.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola davlar:
¿Por favor, puedes poner un ejemplo?

Un saludo.


----------



## davlar

Gracias por contestar osa_menor.
En mi contrato de trabajo pone "Herr" seguido de mi nombre y apellido y luego me mandan una carta con los requisitos de calidad de la empresa y ahí ponen "Herrn" seguido de mi nombre y apellido.
Tal y como dice uress es cierto que todos los casos son Herrn menos en nominativo pero no entiendo porque va en otro caso  que no sea precisamente nominativo.
Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## uress

El vocativo es Herr tambien (y Herren en plural).

*An *Herr*n* Davlar o simplemente Herr*n* Davlar? Ninguno de estos dos es nominativo.


----------



## davlar

Gracias uress. No entiendo muy bien lo que es "Vokativ".
"An Herrn Davlar o simplemente Herrn Davlar ninguno de estos dos es nominativo"

No entiendo muy bien a qué te refieres disculpa.


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu respuesta. Pensé que solo había nominativo, acusativo, dativo y genitivo.
La verdad es que discúlpame pero muy muy claro la verdad es que no me ha quedado


----------



## osa_menor

En el sobre de una carta se usa "Herrn":
_Herrn 
Max Mustermann
Musterstr.1
01234 Musterstadt_ 
Pienso que viene de _An Herrn ... _y el "an" se perdió con el tiempo, entonces es acusativo (An wen).


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> La verdad es que discúlpame pero muy muy claro la verdad es que no me ha quedado



Siento que yo no haya podido ser de utilidad en este caso !


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> En el sobre de una carta se usa "Herrn":
> _Herrn
> Max Mustermann
> Musterstr.1
> 01234 Musterstadt_
> Pienso que viene de _An Herrn ... _y el "an" se perdió con el tiempo, entonces es acusativo (An wen).


Osa_menor gracias por tu respuesta. Solo una cosa ¿"An" podría regir dativo también en este caso, no? (An wem) ¿Cómo sabemos si al dirigirte a alguien en una carta es acusativo o dativo?

Gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

No, en este caso no puede ser "an wem". En una carta "An" siempre rige acusativo. Pero si me dirige a una persona directamente uso nominativo:
_Sehr geehrter Herr ...


_


----------



## davlar

Pero con "An" ¿también me dirijo a una persona directamente pero va en acusativo según me dices no?


----------



## osa_menor

Con "directamente" queria decir "en el encabezamiento" (ejemplos: "Sehr geehrter Herr ...", "Lieber Herr ...", Hallo Herr ..." todos en nominativo).

Con "An" no se dirige a la persona sino se escribe "An Herrn ..." en la dirección, y "Herrn ..." se usa tambien en la dirección.


----------



## davlar

Entiendo. Muchisimas gracias osa_menor.

Un saludo,


----------



## uress

(Aqui) an + accusativo: an Herrn, es casi lo mismo como un dativo: Herrn.


----------



## uress

osa_menor said:


> Con "directamente" queria decir "en el encabezamiento" (ejemplos: "Sehr geehrter Herr ...", "Lieber Herr ...", Hallo Herr ..." todos en ).



Querias decir todos son en *vocativo*. Aunque vocativo en aleman _se parece_ pero _no es_ lo mismo como el nominativo, hay diferencias gramaticales aunque asi, por ejemplo en el uso del articulo.


----------



## Alemanita

Como información general y referido solamente a la dirección del destinatario en las cartas:
Me han informado que hoy en día es mucho más común escribir en los sobres:

Herr
Dieter Meyer
Dingsstr. 999
23456 Dingensstadt

y _no_:
Herr*n*
Dieter Meyer
etc.
etc.


----------



## uress

Si, computadoras lo usan asi, automaticamente


----------



## osa_menor

Duden | Profi-Tipps für den alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch :


> Schreibt man in der Briefanschrift Herr oder Herrn Max Mustermann?
> Die Anschrift steht nach wie vor im Akkusativ und man schreibt Herrn Max Mustermann


----------



## Alemanita

Danke an den Profi für den Tipp!


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Puedo confirmar que acá ya no usan _Herrn _en las cartas, desde hace algunos años ya. Cuando llegué a Viena, hace seis años, aún se usaba.
Ahora sólo _Herr_.

Por lo demás, por supuesto siempre _Herrn _cuando haga falta, _an Herrn_...etc.
_Herrn _queda vigente, faltaría más, en dativo y genitivo. 

Tengo que decir que esta forma para el vocativo nunca la oí, acá cuando llaman a uno dicen _Herr_..., seguro que no _Herrn_.

Cabe aclarar que nosotros también tenemos vocativo, lo hay en todos los idiomas romances de hecho.
Sólo que nosotros no cambiamos las terminaciones de los sustantivos, la diferencia radica aquí nomás. 
Pero nos damos cuenta del uso del vocativo cuando justamente llamamos a una persona. En italiano eso se nota un poco más que en español, sé que esto es un foro alemán-español y por eso no voy a explayarme, sólo digo que llamar _Giovà _a alguien de nombre _Giovanni _o _Pè_ a alguien de nombre _Giuseppe _no es nada más que un uso del vocativo, ya que nunca, ni en pedo, se diría _Giovà ha hecho tal cosa_, usándose en nominativo únicamente la forma completa.


----------

